# Extreme Breeding?



## crimsonrazac (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Bobby, are your extemes busy making me a baby yet ?


----------



## RehabRalphy (Apr 5, 2009)

"extreme breeding" sounds like an exotic sport


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 5, 2009)

RehabRalphy said:


> "extreme breeding" sounds like an exotic sport


-_-


----------



## alewis0890 (Apr 5, 2009)

RehabRalphy said:


> "extreme breeding" sounds like an exotic sport



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

I knew football wasn't for me 

where's the signups? lmao


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 7, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 7, 2009)

Yup, I posted about it here with pics:

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=3527" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=20&t=3527</a><!-- l -->


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks alot  Sorry I missed the other thread lol.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 7, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> Thanks alot  Sorry I missed the other thread lol.



Not a problem bro!!  All of my tegus are breeding except the reds, but they are always a little later.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 7, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> crimsonrazac said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks alot  Sorry I missed the other thread lol.
> ...


Hope that means some early hatchlings


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 7, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> VARNYARD said:
> 
> 
> > crimsonrazac said:
> ...



My first clutch was laid on 4/10 last year, so it is about the same time frame as last season.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 7, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> crimsonrazac said:
> 
> 
> > VARNYARD said:
> ...


Thats in 3 days! o_o? Are your females getting ready to lay?


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 7, 2009)

Some are close, it has been cold the last two nights, so they slowed down, but a warming trend is coming.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 7, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> Some are close, it has been cold the last two nights, so they slowed down, but a warming trend is coming.


Make sure you get some pictures for everyone  Thanks for filling me in on whats happening.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 7, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> VARNYARD said:
> 
> 
> > Some are close, it has been cold the last two nights, so they slowed down, but a warming trend is coming.
> ...



I will try, but it is lots of work this time of the year.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 7, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> crimsonrazac said:
> 
> 
> > VARNYARD said:
> ...



yeah, I bet. If you have the chance I know everyone would appritiate it though.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 7, 2009)

Lol Bobby I cant imagine how you have time to do all of that feeding and organizing...must be chaotic this time of the year, but it is surely so worth the end results...


----------

